
Covid-19 Vaccines with 'Minor Side Effects' Could Still Be Pretty Bad - gnicholas
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-vaccines-with-minor-side-effects-could-still-be-pretty-bad/
======
Fjolsvith
Wondering if the 'Minor Side Effects' would be worse than the asymptomatic
effects of Covid.

